# under window reading seat



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

My first time building anything like this...only cost me 10 bucks for hardware.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Pictures not quite done yet


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Pictures of build


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought about doing hardwood flooring for the top but how would I dress up the face of the hardwood flooring when you're looking at the bench


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought about doing hardwood flooring for the top but how would I dress up the face of the hardwood flooring when you're looking at the bench what was that


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Probably not a good idea to cover that register. You might want to remove the doors and just put in a couple of shallow baskets so that there is some airflow there.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Cold air vent all my heat vents are uncovered


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not getting covering the register, why the doors are so close to the carpet, looks like the baseboard was not cut on the left side so there's a gap filled with foam, or the blocks of wood where the hinges go instead of off set hinges.
An oscillating saw would have cut that baseboard in place.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Made one a long time ago for a south facing window.

For comfort while sitting in the enclosure, the vertical walls should have bevel boards or cushions to more approximate the slant angle of chair backs.

I also put a 4' fluorescent tube above for night use, and outlets along the wall, they're always useful.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Return vents are important for air flow. Have you ever had a strawberry milkshake where the straw got blocked by a hunk of strawberry? That's what your HVAC system does if it doesn't have adequate air flow into it. Not enough flow in equals not enough flow out.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm new to the whole DIY stuff and I'm redoing how the doors are attached and no the doors are not to close to the carpet.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I ended up redoing some of the framing someone brought up cutting the baseboard and fitting in the two by four so that is what I did instead of using the foam to fill the space and drywalling over it


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I happen to get lucky with the cold air vent because I check to make sure that it was a cold air and it is actually a false vent, it's where the construction worker cut a hole in the floor but did not put any duct and then the carpet guy cut the hole out in the carpet and realized that it was a false hole so he just put a vent over it to make it look like a vent...lol


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Primed picture


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks 100 % better.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you joecaption, also for the suggestion. Yes it does look 100% better


----------

